# Mansfield: Teardrop Trail 12.282012



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 28, 2012)

*Location: Mt. Mansfield - Teardrop Trail

Date: 12.28.2012

Conditions: Powder/PP
*
*Trip Report:*

I had just skied Stowe yesterday during the storm and just couldn't bring myself to shell out the $$ for Stowe again today despite my GF and her friend going to the resort. Sorry I'll be riding solo on the backside today. Too much natural snow out there right now to not earn turns.

I parked at the lot for Under Hill state park around 11-11:20 or so. Lots of cars there and many skiers, snowboarders, dogs and snow lovers out. The West side of Mansfield is pretty amazing. I started skinning up feeling a bit tired from the previous day of powder shredding but determined to get to the top and get away from the crowds.

I started skinning the CCC road a short ways to the bottom of the Tear Drop where there was a nice skin track already established. The hike was enjoyable but still tiring for the the first 1/3. I was glad I wasn't breaking trail and that others had blazed the way for me. 

Following the trail I crossed a number of small creeks which still haven't really frozen up yet. Water was flowing and I had to be careful not to dip the skis in running water.

Lots of skiers and boarders coming down the trail as I hiked. Having had  a late start I guess that's how it goes. The nice thing is that a late start back on this trail still yields powder.

Once I got up to the junction of the TD and CCC rd I took a little break and had lunch. Rigatoni and Sausage. It hit the spot and gave me the energy I needed to continue up the steeper section of the tail. As I slogged up I was really tired. Some guy 20 years older than me passed me. Pathetic, but it's not a race and on an adventure like this you should be enjoying the trip up. Which I really did! =)

I had hiked the trail in the fall and was fairly familiar with the terrain but seeing it all caked in snow made it look like a whole new place. I was excited. Really excited! I kept pushing uphill. My quads were getting super fatigued since my skis/bindings/boots aren't exactly a light setup.

I finally reached the end of the skin track. It was disappointing as the track didn't go to the summit but stopped at a point which really is the best start for skiing. 

Skins off. Go Pro On!

The descent was great! Powder and packed powder. SO soft everywhere! I didn't hit any roots, rocks or stumps. I followed the trail down, passing a few up hill hikers, and had such an amazing time. Toward the lower 1/3 I cut skiers left into the woods away from the trail in search for more pow. things got pretty flat and I probably should have stayed closer to the trail. I ended up traversing/hiking back for 20-25 minutes through deep snow. Worth it. I love being alone in the forest.

I got back to the car soaking wet. So sweaty. Pretty gross.

Another good day in NVT =)


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks awesome. Got vid from the GoPro?

If I lived up there I would be skiing Smuggs all day every day right now. Who needs to pay for Stowe when you got Smuggs. Madonna is 100% open and the photos they are posting are making me drool.

Damn 3.5 hour drives!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 29, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> Looks awesome. Got vid from the GoPro?
> 
> If I lived up there I would be skiing Smuggs all day every day right now. Who needs to pay for Stowe when you got Smuggs. Madonna is 100% open and the photos they are posting are making me drool.
> 
> Damn 3.5 hour drives!



I am going to start skiing Smuggs more often I think. Jay too. I've just been waiting for the snow to fill in and it pretty much has now.

I have Gopro footage yeah. Not the most exciting as I make many stops on the way down due to pure exhaustion from the hike up. It was my first earned turn trip of the year and I need to get those legs back in shape! I'll post a link if I edit it down a bit to make it more exciting =)


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 29, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> Damn 3.5 hour drives!


Lol... my drive is nearly double that.

Nice report & pics HIB.


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks amazing!!  Nice report.  That run is on my list for this year.  Gotta find someone who's done it to give me a tour.  I think my tax return might go toward a split board setup...


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 31, 2012)

C-Rex said:


> Looks amazing!!  Nice report.  That run is on my list for this year.  Gotta find someone who's done it to give me a tour.  I think my tax return might go toward a split board setup...



That is solid use of your tax return! 

You can do it without a split board. Snow shoes would work or just boot packing up. I don't think any of the boarders I saw had split boards.

you should pickup the Goodman book:

http://www.amazon.com/Backcountry-Skiing-Adventures-Vermont-Snowboard/dp/1878239708

And then buy the recommend map he cites in the book. This will go a long way for navigation!


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 31, 2012)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> That is solid use of your tax return!
> 
> You can do it without a split board. Snow shoes would work or just boot packing up. I don't think any of the boarders I saw had split boards.
> 
> ...



I will definitely be getting that book!  Thanks for the suggestion.  Luckily, I learned land nav in the Air Force and was fairly good at it.


----------

